# Juvenile Corrections Officer William Hesson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Juvenile Corrections Officer William Hesson 
*Ohio Department of Youth Services
Ohio*
End of Watch: Wednesday, April 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Charges pending
Officer William Hesson died from injuries sustained during an altercation with a juvenile inmate at the Cuyahoga Hills Juvenile Correctional Facility.

Charges are pending against the juvenile suspect.

Officer Hesson was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Ohio Department of Youth Services for approximately one year.
Agency Contact Information
Ohio Department of Youth Services
51 North High Street
Columbus, OH 43215

Phone: (614) 466-4314

_*Please contact the Ohio Department of Youth Services for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

RIP Officer William Hesson


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer William Hesson.


----------

